# What would you do with 500+ Dollars



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

I sold my broken computer on ebay and my ipod touch... just checked and they sold altogether for a total of 502.35 USD


So what should i do with the money?

Make a Mega Unboxing?

Buy a Xbox 360?

Give me ideas xD


----------



## aronpm (May 30, 2011)

I would give me all the money


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

In times like this, buy a few cubes, and put the rest in my bank account for college.


----------



## Zane_C (May 30, 2011)

I would give it all to aronpm.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 30, 2011)

hmm i would proably buy like a few cubes and then save the rest lol 
thats proabably the same as ~Phonenix Death~ lol


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

I would give it all to Zane_C.

or

Pay someone to sit on you so you can't make any more threads.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> Pay someone to sit on you so you can't make any more threads.



This


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2011)

Give it all to aronpm so he can go to more comps.


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2011)

Lolthread. You must be young if $500 is a lot to you.


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> Lolthread. You must be young if $500 is a lot to you.


 
Care to give me $500? Cheers.

Edit: Oh you live in New Zealand. I suppose $500 isn't a lot.


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

500 is alot for me?  im 16...


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

3x3 said:


> 500 is *alot* for me?  im 16...


 
"Alot" is not a word.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> "Alot" is not a word.



I hate to agree with 3x3 but alots are BIG around here!


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

3x3 said:


> 500 is alot for me?  im 16...


 
Your 16!?!?!?!? I'm shocked because you type like a 12 year old. 

As for what I would do with 500$, I would spend 400$ of it on a nice puzzle from shapeways(possibly the futtminx). Then the other 100$ would go to other things, bad things.

None for collage because my parents said they would pay for it.


----------



## Ranzha (May 30, 2011)

Buy stocks from Coca-Cola.


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2011)

Make your room awesome


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

banned...


----------



## Cool Frog (May 30, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Buy stocks from Coca-Cola.


 Stocks, Potential money makers, or loosers (I love stock market its so fun to play)


emolover said:


> Your 16!?!?!?!? I'm shocked because you type like a 12 year old.


Let me insult you then put a smiley face at the end of it to make it better.


I would put it in the bank. all of it.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2011)

stop making threads and pay admins to keep banning you.


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 30, 2011)

If you have no idea on what to spend $500 on, you don't need to spend it on anything.

Bank it, wait until you need something that you can buy with $500.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 30, 2011)

That's about how much my Housing deposit and orientation fees amount to. My advice: save it or give it to me.


----------



## cityzach (May 30, 2011)

i agree with firefoxfreeze. i'd buy a few cubes, and put the rest in my bank account for college.


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

I would put it towards getting a car.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

Buy a Lubix Superior or Jawdrop.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Buy a Lubix Superior or Jawdrop.


 
Check the price again for the jawdrop.


----------



## RTh (May 30, 2011)

I'll get some extra games for my old Nintendo 64. I've played Zelda: Ocarina of Time like 6 times xd Want something new like Jet Force Gemini.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2011)

Don't waste it on cubes.


----------



## Nestor (May 30, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Don't waste it on cubes.


 
Blasphemy!


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

I would save for a car.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

Thompson said:


> I would save for a car.


 
Hahaha, I'v got a car already. But its not all that fun until you need it or your 18.


----------



## jiggy (May 30, 2011)

Stripclub?


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

Go buy some 24k gold and save it for when the price increases. Otherwise $500 isn't much at all.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

Save it, and build on that with more savings.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

Buy some cubes and save the rest.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2011)

Always bet on black, baby.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

^_^?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 1, 2011)

had i been in your place, i would have got myself a sweet collection of diffeent cubes of all sizes


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

3x3 said:


> 500 is alot for me?  im 16...


 
I'm 16, I have a little over 500, I do not feel the need to spend it on anything, and do not think it is "alot".


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm 16, I have a little over 500, I do not feel the need to spend it on anything, and do not think it is "alot".


 
I'm 16, I have $20, and $50 is a lot to me.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 2, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Buy some cubes and save the rest.


 
Or buy the rest and save some cubes.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd pay half of the bill for my car's 100,000mi maintenance servicing (and a repair) from earlier today.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 2, 2011)

I would spend 200 on cubes, unbox alot, invest the 300 left over on something like coca cola that keeps getting more and more popular, or use the money to start another cube store


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> In times like this, buy a few cubes, and put the rest in my bank account for college.


 
what if a friend "me" had this money and didn't need it for collage, because tuition is paid for at my university, a relative works there full time.

what would you do regardless of that, regardless of saving it.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm 16, I have a little over 500, I do not feel the need to spend it on anything, and do not think it is "alot".


 
i'm 17, and 500$ is a **** load for me  i've never really had money in my life, so not being rich to all of a sudden being rich is very nice....


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

Buy a gazillionbagilionalotofnumbersherebutamtoolazytospellthemallout of dayan cubes.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2011)

I got one for me, buy music equipment. (Mics, soundcsrd, pro tools!)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 2, 2011)

since I'm a musician probably a new amp(large) or pedals or a really nice trumpet case or new strings(I need those for my schecter) or strap locks (I think they're about $30-40) or... you know Let me just go to the music store and tell you what all I want, but in reality this is what's all on my list and I almost have enough for it all, if I ever get my money when going 

Don't you love run-ons?



cuberkid10 said:


> I got one for me, buy music equipment. (Mics, soundcsrd, pro tools!)


 
LOL didn't see this when I posted ahah


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 2, 2011)

pay rent/bills
have 0 dollars remaining
????????
profit


----------



## RaresB (Jun 2, 2011)

Bribe an ss admin to ban you (3x3)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 2, 2011)

I would pay 3x3 to go away.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 2, 2011)

i would buy a cardboard mansion then live in it.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Mar 18, 2022)

I would give it to JyH(And yes, this was last active 11 years ago)


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 19, 2022)

I would spend some on junk food, booze, fags, women and gambling. Then probably waste the rest.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 24, 2022)

What the heck Tony?


----------



## qwr (Mar 25, 2022)

He's living life


----------



## silunar (Mar 25, 2022)

i would get a new main 3x3, a stackmat, and spend the rest on guitar stuff


----------



## Garf (Mar 26, 2022)

Dayan Megaminx V2 M, YJ MGC 5x5 & 6x6, Moyu Aosu WRM, A hoodie, hat, backpack, and more angstrom lube. Then save the rest for


----------

